# I Rescued A Human Today (another point of view)



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Note, tissue alert! 

This was on Boston Brigade's rescue org board. 

I rescued a human today. 
Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor peering apprehensively into the kennels. 
I felt her need instantly and knew I had to help her. 
I wagged my tail, not too exuberantly, so she wouldn't be afraid. 
As she stopped at my kennel I blocked her view from a little accident I had in the back of my cage. 
I didn't want her to know that I hadn't been walked today. 
Sometimes the shelter keepers get too busy and I didn't want her to think poorly of them. 
As she read my kennel card I hoped that she wouldn't feel sad about my past. 
I only have the future to look forward to and want to make 
a difference in someone's life. 
She got down on her knees and made little kissy sounds at me.
I shoved my shoulder and side of my head up against the bars to comfort her. 
Gentle fingertips caressed my neck; she was desperate for companionship.
A tear fell down her cheek and I raised my paw to assure her that all would be well. 
Soon my kennel door opened and her smile was so bright that I instantly jumped into her arms. 
I would promise to keep her safe. 
I would promise to always be by her side. 
I would promise to do everything I could to see that radiant smile and sparkle in her eyes. 
I was so fortunate that she came down my corridor. 
So many more are out there who haven't walked the corridors. 
So many more to be saved. 
At least I could save one. 

I rescued a human today.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow... I'm definitely crying!! That is beautiful and I love it! The funny thing is, is that was how Bayne was when I saw him at the shelter. Thank you for sharing


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

That's lovely.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Aw, breaks my heart.


----------



## Joker (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow........ That hits home!


----------

